# What do you feed your Whippet pets



## Fabforester (15 March 2010)

.....?
We are very excited to be taking on a new whippet bitch in a couple of weeks (piccies to follow of course) and our research is well underway. She is only a pup now so are following the breeders and vets diet plan for at least the next few months before instigating any changes, but out of interest what do you feed your whippets, and how many meals a day do they have?


----------



## CAYLA (15 March 2010)

My whips are fed the same os the others, chudleys working crunch.
If you are getting a puppy go for a good quality puppy food, you will gets lots of advise on here re food, if I send rescue puppies out I advise.

JamesWellBeloved
Wainrights
Skinners

My whippets are fed once a day, but they are adults and im a once a day owner, even the rescue pup I have in who is only 13 weeks manages 2 meals a day and her weight is fine, I don't faff with food, if they are well in themselves and they don't want to eat a meal, I don't stress and offer an alternative, I take it away and offer the next meal as normal.
Depending on how old your pup is, that will depend on the amount of meals u need to offer in a day/or they will want themselves, then u can decide to be a once a day owner like me or a twice a day feeder once she hits the adult years.


----------



## haycroft (15 March 2010)

im also getting a new whippet pup in few weeks time and i cant wait after loosing my beloved peggy last nov
i feed my whippets raw when possible or redmills which who can also fed  to pups which im will be feeding the new arrival,also scamble eggs,fish, chicken..

i feed adults twice a day pups 3-4 times aday then reduce to two,

all depends what the breeder is feeding and they will advice you aswell


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (15 March 2010)

My old, long gone, whippet used to be fed raw tripe.  He was a nightmare to keep weight on and a bit of a fusspot regarding food. Also rabbit chunks, defrosted and cooked in the microwave - urrgh!  I still hate microwaves. Lots of pasta and rice and chicken.  But for a pup, the breeder should tell what she's been feeding them and then you can gradually introduce different foods aswell, like poached eggs, rice, raw mince etc.


----------



## lizziebell (17 March 2010)

Not quite Whippets, but we do get called baby whippys on a regular basis, but my two Italian Greyhounds are fed a raw diet and they thrive on this. The only time they don't is when they go in to kennels on the rare occasion we have a holiday, and during this time they have Orijen - which is a BARK feed. 

As blazingsaddles said, its usually best to start with what ever pup is used to and gradually change from there.


----------



## Nailed (17 March 2010)

My whippet has a mix of Wag biscuits and Baxters meaty chunks, always as his disposal and eats when he wants! He is health and happy and looks fabulous!

Lou x


----------



## RobinHood (17 March 2010)

Ped is a 12 month old whippet bedlington cross. He has a raw diet of mainly chicken wings/thighs/carcasses, beef/lamb mince and tinned fish. I feed him pretty much every time I walk past the fridge, so about 6 times per day. Using yesterday as an example he had 6 wings, 2 thighs, 500g of mince, 6 sausages, a tin of tuna and 3 frozen cubes of blended veggies. He's been fed like this since he was 10 weeks old.


----------

